# Steel grades



## سامح 2010 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف بعنوانSteel grades 
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (1 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## génie civil (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mag_70 (17 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## fathizh (24 أبريل 2010)

...these are european steel grades , thus used for structural steel 
They could be also used for storage tanks.
Vessels and piping and fittings have other grades in Europe.


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tifaonline (28 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

